# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Nhờ tư vấn đầu khắc laser

## sieunhim

Chào các bác!

Tình hình là sau khi làm con máy thì em dư ra kha khá nhôm định hình. Định làm con máy laser để chơi, nên nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em cái đầu khắc laser để em liệu cơm gắp mắm.

Yêu cầu là:
-  Khắc sâu tờ 0.1->3mm
- chất liệu : khắc trên gỗ.

Em định mua con laser diot 2,5w cho nó rẻ nhưng không biết khắc được mức đó ko. 

Bác nào rành laser tư vấn giúp em.

Củm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## Gamo

Khắc 0.1mm trên gỗ bằng laser diode đã khó, 3mm mình e là bác khắc mòn mỏi luôn

Chơi laser 40W đi bác. Hôm trước tán phét với bác Dương Hoàng, tính ra chỉ cần ống phóng, nguồn, 3 gương phản xạ+1 hội tụ loại tốt, tổng thiệt hại khoảng 5tr-7tr thui

----------

sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

tks bác gà nếu tầm 7tr thì e quất cái ống 40w luôn cho rồi, cái diot đã tầm 2,5tr rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ có nhiêu đó là bắn được hả gà ??? chưa làm thì đừng có chém hehehe.


khắc gỗ thì chơi laser CÒ là đúng rồi , nhưng việc khắc sâu đến 3mm thì không phải dễ , ngay cả 40W thì khắc sâu 3mm phải chạy lặp lại mấy lần , mà mấy lần lặp lại thì sẽ phát sinh nhiều vấn đề vì tia laser nó là nhiệt chứ không phải dao à nha.


bộ kia tầm 5-7 tr thì có đúng không thì moi ông Thư Thái bình ra mà hỏi , nhưng phải kèm thêm cái controler nữa . Còn dùng diode thì dùng cái gì ấy , em thấy nhiều ông bán máy có vài tr là chơi được luôn , nhưng chỉ làm được 1 việc là làm đen đen bề mặt thôi , còn ngay cả cắt giấy thì trên 20W đê.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái thằng này thiệt... cắt c... giờ... mày chỉ hơn tau là có xài chứ chưa có làm à nha  :Wink: 
Gỗ 3mm thì chưa biết nhưng Mr. duonghoang giới thiệu vẫn cắt mica 3mm bằng 40W

Ngoài ra nghe các cụ tán phét, có 1 vụ nữa là điểm hội tụ càng nhỏ thì năng lượng tập trung càng lớn. Bác sieunhim đọc ở đây cho vui
https://www.troteclaser.com/en/laser.../focus-lenses/

Video so sánh các loại kính hội tụ:

----------


## sieunhim

thực ra thì cũng ko có nhiều thứ e khắc sâu đến 3mm, đó là giả sử trường hợp lười thì thế thôi, e thì nghĩ đến chuyện là đưa máy cnc đục trước sau đó lướt laser để ra cái nền cháy cháy, ko biết như vậy ok ko các bác nhỉ

----------


## ahdvip

> Hehe, cái thằng này thiệt... cắt c... giờ... mày chỉ hơn tau là có xài chứ chưa có làm à nha 
> Gỗ 3mm thì chưa biết nhưng Mr. duonghoang giới thiệu vẫn cắt mica 3mm bằng 40W
> 
> Ngoài ra nghe các cụ tán phét, có 1 vụ nữa là điểm hội tụ càng nhỏ thì năng lượng tập trung càng lớn. Bác sieunhim đọc ở đây cho vui
> https://www.troteclaser.com/en/laser.../focus-lenses/
> 
> Video so sánh các loại kính hội tụ:


Cắt nó khác khắc nha anh. 
Mà thực ra bác chủ muốn đưa đại thông số vậy thôi, chứ mấy khi khắc gì tới 3mm.

----------


## biết tuốt

> . Còn dùng diode thì dùng cái gì ấy , em thấy nhiều ông bán máy có vài tr là chơi được luôn , nhưng chỉ làm được 1 việc là làm đen đen bề mặt thôi , còn ngay cả cắt giấy thì trên 20W đê.


bác Nam nhầm rồi, dùng diode 2w cắt gỗ được 3mm nhé , có điều tuổi thọ diode không cao
ảnh này em chụp chỗ chú machviet


 bác thớt muốn khắc sâu 0.1-3mm làm gì nhỉ ?  khắc lazer  1 là cắt đứt  -2 là khắc  logo nhãn mác , trên gỗ hay phi kim nó cháy đen đi là được rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

cho video chứng minh đi chú, tấm hình không thể hiện được điều gì.

----------


## Gamo

Cắt được đó ku. Chỉ là vấn đề thời gian thôi




Cắt thủy tinh cũng được



Ngày xưa tau cũng hay vọc mấy con laser diode này, tèo vài con rồi, mà bọn nó đắt quá => giờ chắc chuyển qua chơi CO2 thôi

----------

biết tuốt, mig21

----------


## biết tuốt

video cái máy đó thì em k quay , để hỏi machviet xem hắn còn k , bác xem thử của mấy anh tây này, 5w , tua đến 5'30 nó cắt miếng bọt biển lót sàn dầy 10mm đó bác
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhRTTEySREU

----------

Gamo

----------


## Vuongcnc

giấy thiệp cưới 2.5w là chơi được rồi các bác

----------

mig21

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn anh em , vậy mới được , có video thì người ta mới có hứng làm , toàn chay anh em nản. 

Gamo tao bắt đâu chuyển qua fiberlaser gương lật luôn.

----------

mig21

----------


## sieunhim

vậy nên mua thế nào các bác nhỉ. Vấn đề của e chính xác thì thế này.

Bình thường như các bác biết là chỉ khắc lên hình logo, khỏa thân gì đó ...... nó cháy lẹm đi là ra hình, nhưng có 1 số chi tiết cần nó lõm hẳn xuống (thường thì chỉ 1->1.5mm) là e tham lên muốn tới 3mm(mác xi mus  :Smile: ) thoai.

Vả lại em chưa nhìn và đụng cái máy cắt khắc laser bao giờ nên vẫn chưa hình dung ra được  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nếu bác muốn khắc sâu thì để feed nó chậm lại tí, nhưng mà vậy thì nó dễ bị cháy loang ra nên vết khắc ko được đẹp, nếu bác muốn khắc sâu thì cũng có thể dùng cnc khắc dao Vbit thôi bác. Như em khắc mica thì chỉ đốt nhẹ trên bề mặt là nó sẽ ra hình.

----------

Gamo, Hoàng Anh, thucncvt

----------


## Gamo

Nhờ tên Dương Hoàng tư vấn mà tính ra tiết kiệm được 50% số tiền  :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## sieunhim

mấy cái hình bác Dương Hoàng up ko thấy bác ơi

----------


## thucncvt

> bộ có nhiêu đó là bắn được hả gà ??? chưa làm thì đừng có chém hehehe.
> 
> 
> khắc gỗ thì chơi laser CÒ là đúng rồi , nhưng việc khắc sâu đến 3mm thì không phải dễ , ngay cả 40W thì khắc sâu 3mm phải chạy lặp lại mấy lần , mà mấy lần lặp lại thì sẽ phát sinh nhiều vấn đề vì tia laser nó là nhiệt chứ không phải dao à nha.
> 
> 
> bộ kia tầm 5-7 tr thì có đúng không thì moi ông Thư Thái bình ra mà hỏi , nhưng phải kèm thêm cái controler nữa . Còn dùng diode thì dùng cái gì ấy , em thấy nhiều ông bán máy có vài tr là chơi được luôn , nhưng chỉ làm được 1 việc là làm đen đen bề mặt thôi , còn ngay cả cắt giấy thì trên 20W đê.


Bác nói cũng phải Bác Nam Cũng biết tới ông Thư ở  Thái Bình Ah  hehehe . là em đó
 Khi nó đến laser thì  không có ai khắc gỗ sâu 3ly để thương mại cả  ,khắc vậy là nghèo luôn nhất là khắc ảnh sâu,
gỗ có nhiều loại  nếu laser 40W khắc 1 phát có thể len đến 4-5 ly luôn có loại gỗ thịt  khắc ra nền cực xấu  ,khắc Xốp 15 ly luôn vãi chưa 
yếu tối quan trọng khi khắc sâu là độ chắc ,hay xốp của gỗ .
- còn về laser thì cho dù bạn bít hay không biết về máy này khi mua linh kiện của mìn ,mình cung cấp tài liệu ,phần mềm hỗ trợ kỹ thuật từ A->Z hoàn  thiện thi thôi
-Facebook mới có cái hội này  vào đó chơi tìm hiểu  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/3151...28304/?fref=nf

----------

